# (H) Orks (W) Various CSM



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I have:

Two units of 11 slugga boyz plus BP, klaw nob
Two Trukks
Battlewagon
Big Mek w/ KFF
AoBR Warboss
All of these models are painted, I do have pictures of them upon request, the following are unpainted
5 Warbikes plus nob with klaw and BP (Three bikes are painted)
12 Burna Boyz

I would like:

I prefer NoS or NIB, will consider assembled if unpainted
Possessed CSM, 
New plastic raptors
Terminator Lord
Any DP model, but I would prefer the new plastic kit
Predator tanks
Land Raiders
Forge/Maulerfiends
Helldrakes

I will consider other CSM models as well if the trade is good enough, thanks for taking the time to look at my thread. :biggrin:

Either reply to my post or send a PM if you're interested. Please no DV sets.


----------

